# updated collection,storage and set up



## erynnj (Aug 29, 2014)

desk, drawers and chair all from ikea



  Mac Palettes



  brushes, not too sure how the color came off so odd, the green brushes are really the purple sonia kashuk




  eyeliners




  palettes, skin care, lipsticks




  liquid eyeliners,lipsticks, palettes, brushes, eyeshadow bases, paints etc
, 
	

  blush drawer 1



  foundation, face drawer




  glitter drawer



  lippies needs to be organized



  prized possession...my pigments



  single eyeshadow drawer 1





  single eyeshadow drawer 2



  small palettes



  blush drawer 2 filled to max



  lippies, lipglass, etc



  Mac lipsticks



  Nail polish station, my two helmers house all my nail polishes..... that would be another post theres too many!


----------



## JulieDiva (Aug 29, 2014)

I LOVE IT!!!!!  Makeup PORN>>>>>>  droooll......

  so organized too.


----------



## ksweitzer777 (Sep 30, 2014)

Your collection is amazing!  can I move in? I love how organized you are and want something similar.  Perfect set up.


----------



## Tammy Hope (Oct 1, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## StellaBlueMama (Oct 2, 2014)

ARGH!  Just further proof that I *NEED* to get organized!!  I have thousands of dollars in product.....just willy-nilly scattered about.  It drives me crazy, and things don't get used like they should.
  I keep trying to talk myself out of the Ikea stuff, because it seems everyone has it.....BUT....I think everyone has it because it is PERFECTLY suited for makeup!
  I'm off to stalk the Ikea site.  Again.  lol

  Thanks for giving me my thousandth push.  I needed it, and this one seems to have worked!!
  ~ Laura


----------



## Aoife (Oct 4, 2014)

I love this setup!  It's a dream space for makeup fun, well done.


----------



## erynnj (Oct 13, 2014)

ksweitzer777 said:


> Your collection is amazing! can I move in? I love how organized you are and want something similar. Perfect set up.


Thank you!


----------



## cc05jc (Oct 14, 2014)

What's the desk called?


----------



## erynnj (Oct 15, 2014)

The desk is called micke $130, irc


----------



## erynnj (Oct 15, 2014)

The desk is  called micke irc


----------



## erynnj (Oct 15, 2014)

cc05jc said:


> What's the desk called?


 Desk is called "Mickie" and was $130


----------



## forqpyne (Oct 16, 2014)

Cute!


----------



## isazohra (Oct 23, 2014)

Well organized!


----------



## cc05jc (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks girl!


----------



## beautybrushed (Nov 6, 2014)

So organized!  Makes me want to change mine all up!  Nice!


----------



## shay1988 (Nov 10, 2014)

I love your setup


----------



## MercifulLove (Nov 10, 2014)

I love it so much. Great job


----------



## pinkrosebeauty (Dec 24, 2014)

I wish my collection is that big! xD Nice set up!! everything is so easily accessible


----------



## ScarlettMoeller (Jan 2, 2015)

Really love your drawer full of pigments


----------



## AstronautRaptor (Jan 11, 2015)

That pigment drawer just.. speaks to me. <3


----------



## h3lloayla (Jul 13, 2015)




----------

